# Tabby Pillow Bag Wear and Tear?



## pandorabox

Anyone have any updates? How have the Tabby Pillow been holding up with regular use? I am hearing whispers of things.... anyone know for sure? I can say it scratches easily.


----------



## Egel

I would like to know too. Since you have three, how does the leather feel? Do you see any signs of wear and tear? Are you babying the bags?


----------



## pandorabox

Egel said:


> I would like to know too. Since you have three, how does the leather feel? Do you see any signs of wear and tear? Are you babying the bags?


Wish I could report more. I do baby them and take good care of them. I am also not out a lot or for too long. So far it just scratches easily. But leather conditioner and protection helps tons!


----------



## Egel

pandorabox said:


> Wish I could report more. I do baby them and take good care of them. I am also not out a lot or for too long. So far it just scratches easily. But leather conditioner and protection helps tons!


Thanks for the info. I hope you can tell more about wear and tear when the world opens up again.


----------



## mocchi07

pandorabox said:


> Wish I could report more. I do baby them and take good care of them. I am also not out a lot or for too long. So far it just scratches easily. But leather conditioner and protection helps tons!


Do you feel like the leather conditioner Coach sells works okay on the nappa leather? On the website they don’t list the leather so I’m not sure to get their cleaner and moisturizer kit.


----------



## pandorabox

mocchi07 said:


> Do you feel like the leather conditioner Coach sells works okay on the nappa leather? On the website they don’t list the leather so I’m not sure to get their cleaner and moisturizer kit.


Oh yeah. Their products works well on the Napa leather. No problems. Definitely get it and use it. They literally used it in the store in front of me. I have the same kit and did the same.


----------



## americandreaming

pandorabox said:


> Oh yeah. Their products works well on the Napa leather. No problems. Definitely get it and use it. They literally used it in the store in front of me. I have the same kit and did the same.


How often do you apply them?


----------



## blushing_girl

i think it is holding up well and i dont think it scratches easily considering how smooth and soft it is. i have used it a fair amount and i dont particularly baby it (i even lost the puffy hangtag ) but i did condition it and applied a protectant before i started using it.


----------



## pandorabox

americandreaming said:


> How often do you apply them?


Whenever I put them away for the season, and before 1st use.


----------



## annieelord

Has anyone on this thread had issues with the leather tearing a touch where the leather flap meets the top corners of the bag (the opening joint)? I've seen some reviews saying it tears and want to know how badly it gets. I've just received one today and it looks like there is a micro/nano tear wear the stitch joins and would hate for it to grow


----------



## winter_knight

annieelord said:


> Has anyone on this thread had issues with the leather tearing a touch where the leather flap meets the top corners of the bag (the opening joint)? I've seen some reviews saying it tears and want to know how badly it gets. I've just received one today and it looks like there is a micro/nano tear wear the stitch joins and would hate for it to grow


I have two pillow 26 and they both have it. I did not baby them and I still don't. They are not my everyday bags because I switch out a lot so I can't tell you yet if it will get worse. From what I've seen after you get that small tear it doesn't seem to worsen. I still love them.


----------



## Purselover86

pandorabox said:


> Anyone have any updates? How have the Tabby Pillow been holding up with regular use? I am hearing whispers of things.... anyone know for sure? I can say it scratches easily.


I have the black and I do find it gets scratches such a beauty still though


----------



## shminbabe

They are a super soft and cushy Nappa leather which, by its very nature, is soft and probably scratchable. It's not a pebble or crossgrain or any other of the more sturdy leathers so know going into it that you are buying a soft and lovely bag. I mean, this _could_ be an everyday bag. I used it as such the first two weeks I had it and didn't have a problem. I am not precious with them but I am reasonably careful. Like, no pens or nail polish in or near my bag, but you know, I open and close it a thousand times a day and am constantly removing and replacing items. It is NOT going to be a hardcore and durable bag. It is the _Pillow_ Tabby. Treat it nicely, and you should enjoy it for a long time. Coach leather care is fine for the Nappa leather. Use moisturizer first and the cleaner really only if you see soiling. Moisturize every so often or if you notice it's dirty. Don't overthink it, just do it and move on. It's not a big deal. BUT! Always be mindful of the dreaded color transfer of denim onto leather bags. It is a real thing. Don't blame your leather bag for this though! Nope. It is entirely the denim's fault.  In conclusion, I own, love, and endorse the small Pillow Tabby. Mine are Buttercup and Ivory!


----------



## baglover214

blushing_girl said:


> i think it is holding up well and i dont think it scratches easily considering how smooth and soft it is. i have used it a fair amount and i dont particularly baby it (i even lost the puffy hangtag ) but i did condition it and applied a protectant before i started using it.


Can I ask what type of protectant you applied?


----------



## ElenaAlex

I confirm it scratches easily. I made a small scratch at unboxing  I was extra careful after that, especially when opening it. Otherwise it is fine - so far no tears and I have the bad habit to hold it for the flap, not the handle, when it is open and i'm taking stuff in or out. I have the aqua color but I'm thinking to get red/coral or an ombre model when discounted.


----------



## ElenaAlex

***deleted***

Sorry, I quoted myself by mistake


----------



## greybard

I ordered the Pillow Tabby 26 in peony ombre, and had to return it. Unlike the regular Pillow Tabby which makes large wrinkles along the grain of the leather, at every move, a lot of tiny temporary wrinkles popped up and there was something subtly off about the texture - it seems like the ombre was done with leather paint that looked and felt like it would get wrinkled and peel quickly. The regular non-ombre leather is much better and I’m glad I exchanged for one.


----------

